# Is it okay to post a "No Making Out" sign inside my car?!!!



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi!
I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!! At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I wouldn't do a sign. Speak up as soon as it happens "Please wait until after the ride" and kick them out if they give you lip or refuse. "I'm about to jerk off" is a disgusting comment and cause to end the ride, in my opinion.
I've had 2 different couples ask if they could have full fledged sex in my car. NO!


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

You guys are nuts.

Whenever a couple gets funky up in my pig , I ask them if they'd like a little bit of privacy, and to not forget to tip their driver decent. I pull over give them 15 mins then collect due. I normally request the Windows stay up so as not to let the stank out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There are at least 3 different issues here and I would weigh in as follows:

1) I don't really care if they smooch, I just go into a "I'm driving by myself " frame of mind.

2) I'm about to jerk off = end of ride. It's inappropriate, offensive, potentially threatening ... I am not cleaning up your bodily fluids unless a ton of money is involved.

3) 4 in the back, unacceptable because it's illegal, only 3 seat belts in the back seat and you don't need them extra scuffing the backs of the seats.

Unfortunately in NYC you get all kinds of crazy, it's a lot tamer here in Raleigh.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been wondering about posting a "No Eating" sign in my car, though I'm referring to FOOD. 

Seriously, I find crumbs in the car just about every week. And once I found a whole meal in a Styrofoam box that someone shoved under the front passenger seat.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"No kissing for you two" comeback ONE YEAR!!!!


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

I think a sign will just spur the imagination of other customers and get them thinking about what may have happened on the seat they sitting on, which may result in a gross out depriving you of a tip and a possible low rating.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

A somewhat prominently visible dashcam possibly with recording notice stickers on the windows or inside may slow down some of this nonsense.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I usually tap my dashcam and jokingly say "can I get you guys to sign a waiver" and then laugh.

It's only happened twice and both times the couples have engaged me in a conversation as to the weirdest things that have happened in my car (and stopped getting frisky).

Prior to getting dashcam I had a guy tell me uber was cheaper than a hotel room....asshole


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I had a male rider say he was going to masturbate in my van, on my first night driving. Even though I am also male I could have him arrested for lewdness if he did.

On my second night the guy was fingering the girl in the back seat under her skirt. I didn't see any genitals so I couldn't report lewdness, but it was lewd.

Consider that being female if they are doing this they are doing it to shock or stimulate you, which is illegal just like the pervert who whips it out.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> Whenever a couple gets funky up in my pig , I ask them if they'd like a little bit of privacy, and to not forget to tip their driver decent. I pull over give them 15 mins then collect due. I normally request the Windows stay up so as not to let the stank out.


Your avatar suggest that you would be ok if a women left a "snail trail" on your back seat.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Hi!
> I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!! At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


Actually I believe your pax ordered Uber Hookup, cheaper then Motel 6.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had a couple ask to do it in the car. NO, ABSOLUTELY NOT. And never do I allow someone to sit without a seatbelt.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Almost always people making out are drunks. And I feel a lot more comfortable with drunks who are making out than drunks who are angry or fighting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People have been swapping spit in the back seats of taxicabs and limousines since the things were invented. Uber is no different. Get used to it.

NOW...............

On someone's sitting on someone's lap: Sor-*rrrrayyyyyyyyyyy*! Not gonna' happen. There must be a nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt available for each passenger. Illegal, nope, request Uber SUV or XL if you wanna' play kissy-kissy.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I had a couple getting hot and heavy once and I could tell the guy was pushing the girl into some kinda tom foolery. They asked me if the cameras were real and if they were on.

"Nope , not real. Not on."

LOL. If I had access to that tape, I'd have it internet wide in .05 seconds.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber PRIVATE coming soon to your city, pay a flat fee of $8.00 and you will get 15 minutes of privacy behind sliding curtains. Your choice parked or cruising. Tissue, condoms, and lube will be provided free of charge by drivers.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

SD Momo said:


> Uber PRIVATE coming soon to your city, pay a flat fee of $8.00 and you will get 15 minutes of privacy behind sliding curtains. Your choice parked or cruising. Tissue, condoms, and lube will be provided free of charge by drivers.


This is actually a serious suggestion. Lots of johns and hookers get arrested conducting business in parked cars. If the car is moving it's a lot harder for a cop to get a good enough look for probable cause.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> A somewhat prominently visible dashcam possibly with recording notice stickers on the windows or inside may slow down some of this nonsense.


I was about to say, dashcam gold!
Turn on the Barry White and tell them you have a dashcam and YouTube channel.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?

Yesterday was another crazy night. ...This girl I picked up was so drunk that when I was at the red traffic light she put one leg in the front and tried to jump onto the front seat!!...I had to slowly pull over, seat her down like a kicking toddler in the front seat , tie her seat belts. She then takes out her phone and starts putting me on her snapchat....I told her.," No!No snapchat "....Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...and I had to tell her to exit the car!!..of course rated her ONE star!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

SD Momo said:


> Uber PRIVATE coming soon to your city, pay a flat fee of $8.00 and you will get 15 minutes of privacy behind sliding curtains. Your choice parked or cruising. Tissue, condoms, and lube will be provided free of charge by drivers.


Lol



Ben105 said:


> I had a couple ask to do it in the car. NO, ABSOLUTELY NOT. And never do I allow someone to sit without a seatbelt.


True!...? So you always get your passangers in the back seat get their seatbelts on? How do you manage to get that done? None of the passengers who sit in the back seat of my car ever wear seatbelts!!!



Uberchampion said:


> I usually tap my dashcam and jokingly say "can I get you guys to sign a waver" and then laugh.
> 
> It's only happened twice and both times the couples have engaged me in a conversation as to the weirdest things that have happened in my car (and stopped getting frisky).
> 
> Prior to getting dashcam I had a guy tell me uber was cheaper than a hotel room....asshole


So having a dashcam would do the work?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?


First of all, welcome to the forum  Don't worry too much about the ratings. As long as you provide a consistently good service, you'll be fine. The more rides you give, the less you have to be concerned with how the pax rate you. The sign may or may not lead to a low rating. There's just no way to tell what may irritate someone. It may be the sign, they may not like the route you take even if you use GPS, or it may be something as silly as them not liking the color of your car. Fortunately, those people are in the minority. I think you'll find that most people are generally decent and fair.

Uber can't deactivate for posting such a sign, but it's hit or miss whether they respond to your report. If you want something dealt with, when you email a CSR, ask them to escalate the issue to a supervisor.

Finally, YES, you can certainly rate them 1 star for making out. Remember, it's your car, your rules!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

UberRose said:


> So having a dashcam would do the work?


The dashcam is your friend. It's like having a witness who will always tell the truth.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I didn't find this to be a problem when I was cab driving, a stern demeanor was enough to discourage most disrespect and keep passengers on their best behavior.

A sign, I don't think, would help.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Its your car so your rules but don't expect high ratings when pax don't get their way


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Some riders asked me last night "how far do you go?" 

I said "all the way"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grams777 said:


> A somewhat prominently visible dashcam possibly with recording notice stickers on the windows or inside may slow down some of this nonsense.


You're on the right track there!

Tell 'em anything that goes on inside your car can be recorded by you. You also retain distribution rights to any vision of cornstalks being ground, hedges trimmed or mammaries massaged!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Always use a dash cam. You may want to watch it later.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Hi!
> I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!! At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


Bottom line here: It's your car and you're a simple IC. You can put up a sign. You can tell them to knock it off. You can even pull over and order them out. Your car - Your call. Simple as that.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Always use a dash cam. You may want to watch it later.


I love when I get the Uber flash when the dashcam is running. My collection is currently at 11 clips in the year since I installed the cam.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

It occurs to me that it'd be quite humorous to pull your phone out of the cradle, fire up the video, and start filming the backseat goings-on. When they notice and get all pissy, simply say, "Hey, you started it, not me."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Can I rate them 1 star for making out?
> 
> Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...*and* *I had to tell her to exit the car*!!..of course rated her ONE star!!


(emphasis mine)

I would have done that which I put in boldface immediately upon the occurrence mentioned in the first exclamatory sentence. You did, at least, render the requisite one star.



UberRose said:


> True!...? So you always get your passangers in the back seat get their seatbelts on? How do you manage to get that done? None of the passengers who sit in the back seat of my car ever wear seatbelts!!!


As you are in New York, there are not only fines assigned under New York's Primary Seat Belt Law, but POINTS (D.C. and New York are the only two that assign points). Here, D.C. (as already mentioned) and Maryland have Primary Revenu-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ Belt Laws. If I pick them up in D.C., I explain that there is a primary law, the law holds the driver responsible, therefore, they will need to use their seatbelts before I move the car. I make said statement in a courteous and businesslike manner. If they balk, I do change my tone a little. If there is any ill will, I report the incident to Uber. I make sure that I remind the outsourced CSR who has a hard enough time with the English Language, never mind local laws, that I am subject to a fine and points if the customer does not use his Nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ Belt. If I pick them up in the suburbs and they are headed into D.C., I let them know that they can do what they want, for now, but once we enter the City, they will have to use their seat belts. If they forget, I remind them. If they balk, I stop the car until they use them.

If they are staying in Maryland, I will let them know about the Primary Law, but they can do what they want, as Maryland holds adults responsible for themselves. Virginia has a Secondary Law, so I do not even mention it.

I would check New York Law to make sure that it does not hold the driver responsible for passengers' seat belt use, or lack thereof. If it does hold the driver responsible, I would refuse to move the car until everyone is using his seat belt. Does New York Law require seat belt use for all passengers, or only front seat? The laws tend to vary by state.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Some riders asked me last night "how far do you go?"
> 
> I said "all the way"


Sigh. Nobody liked it last night either...



Hunt to Eat said:


> It occurs to me that it'd be quite humorous to pull your phone out of the cradle, fire up the video, and start filming the backseat goings-on. When they notice and get all pissy, simply say, "Hey, you started it, not me."


I don't know about that being humorous. It would probably just turn the creep factor up to 11.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I don't know about that being humorous. It would probably just turn the creep factor up to 11.


Yeah, but it'd put a stop to the shenanigans in the back seat right quick! The key to the joke is the "you started it" line.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, but it'd put a stop to the shenanigans in the back seat right quick! The key to the joke is the "you started it" line.


I dunno... I think it'd be tough to pull off.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I dunno... I think it'd be tough to pull off.


I'm a joke writer, so I get that context and delivery are everything. Otherwise the joke fails, and that's a bad sting. The fellow with the Larry David avatar has to understand that.


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I've been wondering about posting a "No Eating" sign in my car, though I'm referring to FOOD.
> 
> Seriously, I find crumbs in the car just about every week. And once I found a whole meal in a Styrofoam box that someone shoved under the front passenger seat.


Clean up fee


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> The dashcam is your friend. It's like having a witness who will always tell the truth.


A good dash camera does so many good things for drivers. It's like your silent partner!

Protection & documentation from these types of violence
Protection in case you accidentally pick up a crazy minor
Document vomiting or other messes made by the passsangers for cleaning fees
Documentation of any traffic accident
Document jay walkers carelessness
Documentation if the police falsely accused you of a primary offense to check your sobriety or harassment
Document any Uber account holder granting permission to drop off friends at multiple locations.
Document the passsanger requested the bad route, or backtrack because they forgot something.
Tax deductible business expense!
I don't endorse the 5 minute loop or any timeframe loop setting. Get a memory card large enough to record your entire shift. Don't delete them daily, save them on a computer for a few days or weeks. You never know which rider will be the trouble maker, or accuse you of something. If you're driving full time, you may need to invest in a couple memory cards.
Most camera save in 10 to 30 minute files lengths, which makes it easier to delete dead hours, and save potential trouble for a long time.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> "No kissing for you two" comeback ONE YEAR!!!!


Seinfeld...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

vegetto said:


> Seinfeld...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Ahhhh no. Get ... off my car (literaly)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Posting any sign that the _majority _has to read, due to the _minorities_ poor actions, I believe is in bad taste. Just have fun with it *when* it occurs. And it will occur:

Picked up four 19-22 year olds going to a party.

19 year female pax in backseat - within first minute of drive: _Ever seen anyone get head in your Uber? _She went on before I could reply. _I asked an UberBlack driver that last week, and he said, 'Depends on who's getting it?' _She then tells me, _I said my boyfriend here _(same guy sitting next to her in the back of my UberX) she goes on, _So that UberBlack driver pulled over and watched. _She asks me again, _So, have you ever seen anyone get head in YOUR Uber?_

Me: _Hate to ruin your batting average, but I'm only an UberX - no head giving in here. _


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a Falcon 360 dashcam. When the shenanigans start, I state very professionally and confidently: "If I could please have your attention for a minute. As a courtesy I want to let you know that the contents of this vehicle are being recorded for safety purposes. (Then I tap on the video so they can see themselves on screen in my rear view). I just wanted to be sure you're aware. "

I leave it at that, and pax usually transition quickly to small talk with me about Ubering.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is this featured?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I had a few couples who couldn't hardly wait till they got back, but thankfully for me I have cameras in my car. So if you wanna have sex in my car just know I will be posting it online after I sell it to Pornohub or whoever.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Even posting a notice about my dashcam got me 1-star ratings. So yes, you can post such a sign... but you'll regret it.

In California it's not required for me to post a sign as long as it's video-only (no audio) so I took the sign down. Ratings went back up.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?
> 
> Yesterday was another crazy night. ...This girl I picked up was so drunk that when I was at the red traffic light she put one leg in the front and tried to jump onto the front seat!!...I had to slowly pull over, seat her down like a kicking toddler in the front seat , tie her seat belts. She then takes out her phone and starts putting me on her snapchat....I told her.," No!No snapchat "....Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...and I had to tell her to exit the car!!..of course rated her ONE star!!



Always always make sure your pax are obeying local seatbelt law. 
I think you legally COULD put up a sign and not get in trouble for it, but I wouldn't do it. It'd probably lead to more pax acting out just to be defiant IMO.
+1 on everyone who said get a good interior-recording dashcam. Cuts down on the shenanigans and gives you an easy way to dissuade those about to engage in shenanigans. 
I would've kicked that pax out the moment you felt you needed to pull over and seat belt her in. You're a driver, not a nanny.
Anytime you kick a pax out be sure to report the event to Uber with details as to why so you don't get dinged when they report you. You'll still have to live with the 1* but after enough rides they average out to the point they won't hurt you.


----------



## ConsideringUberdriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I love when I get the Uber flash when the dashcam is running. My collection is currently at 11 clips in the year since I installed the cam.


I'm considering driving so could you please explain this better flash referring to


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

All you gotta do is play along with it. Usually when people start to make-out in my car for longer than a minute I will brake pretty hard and say "dang, that dog/cat jumped out of nowhere" This will most likely scare them, if it doesn't all you gotta do is go full creep, say things like "yeaaaa thats the way, keep going" out loud and they will get super uncomfortable, sure you might get a 1-star but it doesn't happen often driving that you get 2 people who full on make-out. Make them feel the same discomfort you are feeling.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

When passengers hint at it, I say the same thing as I have said during my cab driving years. It's Vegas, why not? I have had several couples attempt to expand their families during my time as a Yellow cab driver. Makes the job more interesting. Only one guy and two hot women went at it on a Lyft ride from the Venetian to their home about 25 minutes away. Was most entertaining with an excellent tip. Wish I could have rated them more than 5 stars


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Why is this featured?


I don't know, but lets make it interesting!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> _So that UberBlack driver pulled over and watched. _


$0.45 a minute makes you much more patient.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> When passengers hint at it, I say the same thing as I have said during my cab driving years. It's Vegas, why not? I have had several couples attempt to expand their families during my time as a Yellow cab driver. Makes the job more interesting. *Only one guy and two hot women went at it on a Lyft ride from the Venetian to their home about 25 minutes away.* Was most entertaining with an excellent tip. Wish I could have rated them more than 5 stars


Hey Bro...thought that stuff was supposed to _Stay In Las Vegas!....lol_


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ConsideringUberdriver said:


> I'm considering driving so could you please explain this better flash referring to


You'll "see"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Note to self, This one is a dead fish.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Setup cameras and a website and tell them if they are making out you are going to profit from it....gotta diversify man


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRose said:


> True!...? So you always get your passangers in the back seat get their seatbelts on? How do you manage to get that done? None of the passengers who sit in the back seat of my car ever wear seatbelts!!!


It's tough in the US to convince folk to wear a belt. American visitors here always question why I ask them to.

Here in OZ, just like voting in an election, it's compulsory for ALL pax to wear belts. If caught by police driver loses points for each pax without a belt plus fine, and if pax has a driver's license they too are fined. If pax under 16 is without a belt, driver gets multiple fines and demerit points


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

GGDaddy said:


> I have a Falcon 360 dashcam. When the shenanigans start, I state very professionally and confidently: "If I could please have your attention for a minute. As a courtesy I want to let you know that the contents of this vehicle are being recorded for safety purposes. (Then I tap on the video so they can see themselves on screen in my rear view). I just wanted to be sure you're aware. "
> 
> I leave it at that, and pax usually transition quickly to small talk with me about Ubering.


I call B.S.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I call B.S.


Why in Hades would I make something like that up?

I'm offering advice to someone on how to handle an awkward situation.

But you think I would post an untrue, anonymous story using an anonymous screen name to a bunch of Internet people I'll never meet so that I can somehow feel better about myself?

As Larry the Cable Guy would say, I don't care who you are, that's just funny.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?
> 
> Yesterday was another crazy night. ...This girl I picked up was so drunk that when I was at the red traffic light she put one leg in the front and tried to jump onto the front seat!!...I had to slowly pull over, seat her down like a kicking toddler in the front seat , tie her seat belts. She then takes out her phone and starts putting me on her snapchat....I told her.," No!No snapchat "....Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...and I had to tell her to exit the car!!..of course rated her ONE star!!


Don't take a hit on your rating by teaching them but rate them 1. If these people keep on doing THE THINGS, others drivers will rate them low. Getting repeating low rating they won't be able to take Uber or Lyft.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?
> 
> Yesterday was another crazy night. ...This girl I picked up was so drunk that when I was at the red traffic light she put one leg in the front and tried to jump onto the front seat!!...I had to slowly pull over, seat her down like a kicking toddler in the front seat , tie her seat belts. She then takes out her phone and starts putting me on her snapchat....I told her.," No!No snapchat "....Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...and I had to tell her to exit the car!!..of course rated her ONE star!!


Yes, if your rating drops to deactivation level. Of coarse you can 1 star riders for this. You can also email Uber and ask not to be matched with their future requests.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Lol
> 
> True!...? So you always get your passangers in the back seat get their seatbelts on? How do you manage to get that done? None of the passengers who sit in the back seat of my car ever wear seatbelts!!!
> 
> So having a dashcam would do the work?


Telling them that everyone gets a seatbelt and making them wear it are 2 different things. I can insist on no more than 3 in the back.


----------



## Zoplay (Jun 17, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?
> 
> Yesterday was another crazy night. ...This girl I picked up was so drunk that when I was at the red traffic light she put one leg in the front and tried to jump onto the front seat!!...I had to slowly pull over, seat her down like a kicking toddler in the front seat , tie her seat belts. She then takes out her phone and starts putting me on her snapchat....I told her.," No!No snapchat "....Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...and I had to tell her to exit the car!!..of course rated her ONE star!!


Hey, Uber Rose, you are right! How could you drive calmly when these kind of guys are disturbing you.. For this kind of problems you need to go to the cop or else you need to give a complaint about the passengers in your head office. since it avoids future problems. And be careful while driving with those idiots..


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

A few kisses are fine but when it goes beyond that, I gently ask them "to please keep it rated PG". So far, it has worked. Anything beyond that and the ride would be over.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> Whenever a couple gets funky up in my pig , I ask them if they'd like a little bit of privacy, and to not forget to tip their driver decent. I pull over give them 15 mins then collect due. I normally request the Windows stay up so as not to let the stank out.


Yes, please leave baby batter and other excretions on the seats that my kids will be sitting on tomorrow.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ConsideringUberdriver said:


> I'm considering driving so could you please explain this better flash referring to


The Uber flash is when women don't have cash to tip, so they show their ****. Yes, they're typically drunk, but not always.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Man I thought I had bad passengers sometimes. Lol

As far as the dashcam...I think the people that want to have sex in an Uber or Lyft could care less about it being recorded. In fact, it might make it even harder for them to resist. Voyeurs do not care about cameras


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Hi!
> I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!!  At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


Not OK to post do's and Dont's everybody is an adult here but you can stop the car and request Air B n B rate if provocative sounds and movements continue while you have the car in motion. Give an ETA and a cup for the tip you deserve.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

i wouldn't put up a sign. Said it is illegal to have 4 in back. I hate when they make out. If it gets really distracting then I tell them it is while i'm driving. 

I usually drive faster or do really sharp turns and sudden stops to make them stop. lol

what really makes them stop is say that you are lost or is this the street to turn. that gets their attention.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow...this thread actually got featured?!!....)


----------



## Lamacus Lewis (May 9, 2015)

A couple made out in my car for 45 min it was so awkward. The woman was wearing a freaking glitter dress and it got all over the back seat from them messing around. Then the guy left his dang phone in my car so I had to take it to him the next day usually the people who leave stuff in my car give me like 10 or 20 dollars he gave me nothing but the glitter I had to clean up in my backseat. CHEAP ******BAG!


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> Then the guy left his dang phone in my car so I had to take it to him the next day


You didn't have to take him his phone. The lesson to be learned here is when someone leaves an item in your car, particularly a phone, throw it out the window. Uber / Lyft policy states that drivers are not responsible for items left in vehicles. As far as you know, your next passenger found it and didn't tell you. Wallets? Take the cash (if any) as a tip and drop it in a mailbox.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

yoyodyne said:


> You didn't have to take him his phone. The lesson to be learned here is when someone leaves an item in your car, particularly a phone, throw it out the window. Uber / Lyft policy states that drivers are not responsible for items left in vehicles. As far as you know, your next passenger found it and didn't tell you. Wallets? Take the cash (if any) as a tip and drop it in a mailbox.


Ah, Yoyodyne. I see you are literate! Maybe we can get into mail delivery.

Even beyond ethical considerations, you don't want somebody's property. A wallet left behind could be a police setup too, not worth the risk. This has only happened to me once and the easiest way to deal with it was to go back down the block and drop it off.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ah, Yoyodyne. I see you are literate! Maybe we can get into mail delivery.
> 
> Even beyond ethical considerations, you don't want somebody's property. A wallet left behind could be a police setup too, not worth the risk. This has only happened to me once and the easiest way to deal with it was to go back down the block and drop it off.


Back down the block? How often do you get a call about something left in your vehicle when you're just a block down the road?

Ethics? We were talking about a passenger who was getting a rub n tug in the back seat who "unfortunately" left his phone. Throwing that thing out the window is good karma.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

On Halloween, picked up this young couple, within minutes she was on him, some hot and heavy kissing. I don't know what he did, but she suddenly stopped making out, told him "I may be easy, but I'm not that easy". When I dropped them off 8 blocks and 15 minutes later, she was almost dragging him for the door to her building.

The better one was Mistress Miranda, a dominatrix I picked up. When she came out of her building to get in the car, she was prim and proper carrying a catalog briefcase. We exchanged greetings, she proceeded to fix her make-up and subtle changes to her wardrobe. After a few, she called her client, the call started all sweet, then Mistress kicked in, by the time she ended the call, I felt dirty and unworthy.......I still have her business card.


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Voyeurs do not care about cameras


It's exhibitionists who don't care about cameras.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Record it and put it on world star. I bet it would stop.


----------



## Forest Bickle (May 3, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Hi!
> I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!! At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


The whole wheat side of me wants to point at you and laugh, but the frosty coated side says you need some love!

First, welcome to the world of the public! You're a part of that public and you, and only you are responsible for what happens because you're the driver and you're in charge. No Uber, no taxi association, no regulator or insurance group wants to get near what you do in any way but they're all fighting over your earnings (the regulators are just the referees and they take every full advantage over your "independent contractor" status more than any of the bunch!).

If something were to have happened on that ride you're the culpable party and if it were serious enough you could lose your license to drive at all. It really sounds like you allowed 4 people in a back seat area that only has 3 seat belts...think about it. I really hate to be lecturing but the only cure is for you to develop some firmness and rules for yourself or....well I'm sure you ahve better things you can do with your time.

Here's some tips:

Use that contact passenger feature on the app as much as possible, always use it with a built in Bluetooth or hands free set up. If the pax sounds like they may be unmanageable, be tactful and consider cancelling.

On approaching situations where you suspect the pax may be unruly or unreasonable, keep the doors locked, and if after measuring the situation (this includes a lack of mutual rapport on the pax side). Drive away, cancel and get away from the situation.

Only you know how much you can handle in "people handling," there's no need to become a wrangler. If you're a girl as good as you look in your pic, maybe there's some cute ways you can develop to tactfully discourage or sidetrack them, like "chit chat." Talking to otherwise self absorbed people in heat works 90% of the time. Get into the habit of reminding everyone who gets into your vehicle about the seat belts in as tactfully as you can, this is a good primer for "chit chat" as well as a subtle reminder of why you're there and they're paying you for it.

Or get a squirt bottle and keep it full of water in the front, say something like," don't make me have to pull the car over kids!" If that doesn't work tell them you have a fire hose and you'll use it, and well squirt them!

Ok I've never carried a squirt bottle but it shouldn't have to come to that lol


----------



## Hope_Solo (Mar 8, 2016)

Its new york this is normal


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Hi!
> I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!! At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


It is your car.
You make the rules.

If I asked a gay couple not to make out,would it be discrimination ?

If I were gay and asked straight couples not to make out ,would it be discrimination ?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People have been swapping spit in the back seats of taxicabs and limousines since the things were invented. Uber is no different. Get used to it.
> 
> NOW...............
> 
> On someone's sitting on someone's lap: Sor-*rrrrayyyyyyyyyyy*! Not gonna' happen. There must be a nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt available for each passenger. Illegal, nope, request Uber SUV or XL if you wanna' play kissy-kissy.


 One of the best times for me was in a limo. I thought it was accepted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> One of the best times for me was in a limo. I thought it was accepted.


Been around since ACTUAL "LIVERY"horse and buggy days.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Forest Bickle said:


> The whole wheat side of me wants to point at you and laugh, but the frosty coated side says you need some love!
> 
> First, welcome to the world of the public! You're a part of that public and you, and only you are responsible for what happens because you're the driver and you're in charge. No Uber, no taxi association, no regulator or insurance group wants to get near what you do in any way but they're all fighting over your earnings (the regulators are just the referees and they take every full advantage over your "independent contractor" status more than any of the bunch!).
> 
> ...


Thank you. Good points!! I will no longer allow 4 people in the back seat. Only 3 from now on. I will tell them it is illegal.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally, I have started giving 1 star to people who make out in my car. I just do not like it. I picked up these two people yesterday night....They got in my car and the lady just wouldn't stop kissing him .....stupid crazy people!!...I was quiet the whole time and even said "have a great nite" nicely when they got off....
But I was so disgusted watching them that I graded them 1 star....These people do not care if anyone is watching or not!!...From now on If anyone makes out in my car it is a ONE STAR RATING no matter how nice they are.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Been around since ACTUAL "LIVERY"horse and buggy days.


At least we don't have to haul bounty hunters and deal with dysentery!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> At least we don't have to haul bounty hunters and deal with dysentery!


Only lazy people got dysentery.

You must move the outhouse every few weeks.

Dig a NEW hole.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Finally, I have started giving 1 star to people who make out in my car. I just do not like it. I picked up these two people yesterday night....They got in my car and the lady just wouldn't stop kissing him .....stupid crazy people!!...I was quiet the whole time and even said "have a great nite" nicely when they got off....
> But I was so disgusted watching them that I graded them 1 star....These people do not care if anyone is watching or not!!...From now on If anyone makes out in my car it is a ONE STAR RATING no matter how nice they are.


Maybe you should get some yourself, sometime, and learn how to relax...kissing is disgusting?! Really?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Hi!
> I am just disgusted with the amount of people making out in uber cars. I have been ignoring it till now but I really really do not like it. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Yesterday, this woman got into my car with her man and they kept kissing and making out nonstop throughout the 25 minute trip!! At one point the guy even said, " I am about to jerk off"....Then I picked up these 4 young people from the bar....two guys and two ladies. I offered to put one of them in the front seat next to me and the other 3 in the back so that they could sit comfortably through the 13 minute ride but the guy insisted that the lady sit on his lap in the back seat!!!....They refused to come sit in the front seat. When I started driving, they start making out in the back seat....and laughing and at the end of the trip even splashed some water on my front seat!!....I usually give a 5 stars rating but I rated them 3 stars because I really did not like it. Is it okay to post a sign in the back seat telling them not to make out? I mean....It is disgusting!! These people can't even sit calmly for ten minutes as we transport them from Point A to Point B. They have to make out!! As a matter of fact they actually call Uber to make out in the Uber car!! How can we handle this? I tried ignoring.....but it is disgusting!!!


You're dealing with bottom of the barrel sub-human beings. The sound of other people kissing makes me want to vomit.

If I were you I'd tell them straight up they can either stop kissing or they can do it on the curb.

I know that's always easier said than done, but it's really you're only option unless you want to just deal with it. It's hard to speak our minds with the threat of low ratings, but at some point u have to remember your personal values and limitations of disrespect.

I have a dash cam with wide angle. I guess people worry I'll put video online because all my rides have been rated PG since I installed it.

They're right!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> You're dealing with bottom of the barrel sub-human beings. The sound of other people kissing makes me want to vomit.
> 
> If I were you I'd tell them straight up they can either stop kissing or they can do it on the curb.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have ordered a dashcam finally. ...It is coming in the mail ....Hope it will be here soon.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Maybe you should get some yourself, sometime, and learn how to relax...kissing is disgusting?! Really?


Kissing is not disgusting. Other people kissing and making out in front of me is disgusting. Kissing and sex is personal and private human behavior and should be done indoors. And about me going and getting some, that is none of your business. It is my private personal matter which I never expose in public......unlike these shameless passengers!!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

There is a simple solution: You cannot move the vehicle until everyone is wearing their seatbelts. 

It's true, it's not offensive, and people just don't get too crazy when they're all in seatbelts.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> There is a simple solution: You cannot move the vehicle until everyone is wearing their seatbelts.
> 
> It's true, it's not offensive, and people just don't get too crazy when they're all in seatbelts.


I wonder if the seat belt is a law in new York. ....None of my passengers put on their seatbelts.....but it's a great idea....Next Time I see them start kissing I will tell them "please put your seat belts on as it is the law."


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I wonder if the seat belt is a law in new York. ....None of my passengers put on their seatbelts.....but it's a great idea....Next Time I see them start kissing I will tell them "please put your seat belts on as it is the law."


Even if is wasn't a law, you could still require it in your vehicle. You're the driver.

Tell them it's an insurance requirement.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Kissing is not disgusting. Other people kissing and making out in front of me is disgusting. Kissing and sex is personal and private human behavior and should be done indoors. And about me going and getting some, that is none of your business. It is my private personal matter which I never expose in public......unlike these shameless passengers!!


Your OP mentions no concern of seatbelts, just how 'disgusting' kissing/making out is. If you don't like seeing kissing/making out, then you should probably stay in doors and not watch TV. It's everywhere, in movies, in parks, in bars, in the street, in cars - both for hire and personal - it's natural. I'm still not sure why it bothers you so much...not trying to get in your business at all, just making a friendly/joking remark about something that is totally natural and normal, and a comfortable topic with most people.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Your OP mentions no concern of seatbelts, just how 'disgusting' kissing/making out is. If you don't like seeing kissing/making out, then you should probably stay in doors and not watch TV. It's everywhere, in movies, in parks, in bars, in the street, in cars - both for hire and personal - it's natural. I'm still not sure why it bothers you so much...not trying to get in your business at all, just making a friendly/joking remark about something that is totally natural and normal, and a comfortable topic with most people.


I don't know about YOUR nasty car,
Lasac, but two people humping and sucking face in MY backseat is NOT a natural occurrence.

I hope I never get you as a driver.

Bleahhh.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I don't know about YOUR nasty car,
> Lasac, but two people humping and sucking face in MY backseat is NOT a natural occurrence.
> 
> I hope I never get you as a driver.
> ...


Oh OK, now it's humping too? Nope. That doesn't happen.
I'm confused, I answer one thing and it gets projected to mean something else. Maybe try reading the words that are there, and not the ones that aren't?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Your OP mentions no concern of seatbelts, just how 'disgusting' kissing/making out is. If you don't like seeing kissing/making out, then you should probably stay in doors and not watch TV. It's everywhere, in movies, in parks, in bars, in the street, in cars - both for hire and personal - it's natural. I'm still not sure why it bothers you so much...not trying to get in your business at all, just making a friendly/joking remark about something that is totally natural and normal, and a comfortable topic with most people.


What you said was not at all "friendly/joking". As a matter of fact I find it pretty insulting, humiliating and embarasing to talk about my personal private sex life in public and you had no right to dig into that. Yes some shameless people do it in public too and it is not nice to watch. It is inappropriate. We all know that it is a natural human behavior but it is private life. There is no need to go out on the street and make out!!...Going to bathroom and toilet is also natural normal human behavior. ....We don't do that in public ...Do we?!! Similarly any sexual activity should be kept private .It is about respect and manners.


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

Despite having a very visible dashcam that shows it's also recording the cabin, I've had one drunk girl flash the camera (after asking if it had ever been done) and another guy getting head in the backseat as we drove. I thought the second girl was just resting her head on his lap at first, until I heard... the sounds.

If all they were doing in my car was kissing, it would be an improvement!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

And the seat belt was just an idea that I got from the other poster wgo replied. I was not talking about seat belts originally.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Oh OK, now it's humping too? Nope. That doesn't happen.
> I'm confused, I answer one thing and it gets projected to mean something else. Maybe try reading the words that are there, and not the ones that aren't?


 She specifically mentioned passengers engaging in kissing and sex in her earlier comments. I'm not the one who needs glasses.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> I wonder if the seat belt is a law in new York. ....None of my passengers put on their seatbelts.....but it's a great idea....Next Time I see them start kissing I will tell them "please put your seat belts on as it is the law."


But they will low rate you if you say that.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> What you said was not at all "friendly/joking". As a matter of fact I find it pretty insulting, humiliating and embarasing to talk about my personal private sex life in public and you had no right to dig into that. Yes some shameless people do it in public too and it is not nice to watch. It is inappropriate. We all know that it is a natural human behavior but it is private life. There is no need to go out on the street and make out!!...Going to bathroom and toilet is also natural normal human behavior. ....We don't do that in public ...Do we?!! Similarly any sexual activity should be kept private .It is about respect and manners.


NJ pax seem better behaved. I mostly drive nights, and I have never even once seen / heard pax making out. In fact, it is rare to even hear them talk on the phone. Mostly they're just quietly sitting in the back, like well behaved pets!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I finally installed my new dash cam....I ordered the Blackvue 650gw dashcam....Hope Noone makes out now. ..If they start I will say...."ummm....I don't mean to disturb you but I just want to let you know that there is a security camera recording in this car"....


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I finally installed my new dash cam....I ordered the Blackvue 650gw dashcam....Hope Noone makes out now. ..If they start I will say...."ummm....I don't mean to disturb you but I just want to let you know that there is a security camera recording in this car"....


When what you should really say is "Can you guys turn this way a little more? This is going to go viral on my YouTube channel!"


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> When what you should really say is "Can you guys turn this way a little more? This is going to go viral on my YouTube channel!"


Lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for your responses....So, if I put a sign of no making out, that could lead to a low rating? Can uber deactivate me for it? How about reporting passengers who make out to uber? Can I rate them 1 star for making out?
> 
> Yesterday was another crazy night. ...This girl I picked up was so drunk that when I was at the red traffic light she put one leg in the front and tried to jump onto the front seat!!...I had to slowly pull over, seat her down like a kicking toddler in the front seat , tie her seat belts. She then takes out her phone and starts putting me on her snapchat....I told her.," No!No snapchat "....Then she puts on the aux cord and puts the music so loud that I can't hear anything and starts dancing kicking everywhere on the front seat as I am driving!!...?Finally I reached her home. ...and I had to tell her to exit the car!!..of course rated her ONE star!!


That's a ride you cancel before it starts...


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

When it seems like it's gonna too steamy back there i usually tell them: hey guys let's keep this like a boxing match! When they say what i reply, nothing below the belt. That usually slows things down.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's a ride you cancel before it starts...


So , can we cancel a ride if they are making out?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

UberRose said:


> So , can we cancel a ride if they are making out?


If you haven't started the trip first, then yes you can. Once you begin though, the only thing you can do is end it and take the one star hit once you ask them to leave your vehicle.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SD Momo said:


> Uber PRIVATE coming soon to your city, pay a flat fee of $8.00 and you will get 15 minutes of privacy behind sliding curtains. Your choice parked or cruising. Tissue, condoms, and lube will be provided free of charge by drivers.


Isn't this why you call a Black?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberRose said:


> So , can we cancel a ride if they are making out?


You can't cancel if the trip started. You can end it whenever you want, but you will be rated by the horny offenders.

I had this chick start giving this guy head in my back seat once. I yelled at them to STOP, becasue I didn't want a mess back there, they reluctantly stopped. The destination was the next exit so I finished the job before they could. Normal looking white suburban trash from Carlsbad. THe people that live in the burbs are scumbags. It's so white trash in these seemingly "upscale" communities. I dropped them at one of those shitty condo duplex type park. THese are exactly the type of wannabee rich trash bags that would look down at me for driving uber. Meanwhile they're in a POS overpriced 2 bedroom shit hole 15 miles from the coast and I can walk to the beach. wrote the woman up right saking uber to not count any rating she gave me. I don't know if they did that or if she just didn't rate me becasue I don't think I took a hit.

Uber didn't respond to my request specifically they just give you stock reply and apology and thanked me for being a good partner, yadayadayada

AFAIK they won't over turn a rating regardless. so the driver always get screwed. LIterally sometimes. I've been pressured by a drunk woman into sex because if I didn't perform she could have gotten me deactivated with a 1 star ratring. It was when I first started driving and I didn't understand the rating system. anyway I was basically raped by her and Uber.

I wouldn't be surprised if this happens to female drivers. It will have to for it to be taken seriously. No one takes guys making rape claims against women seriously and it would mean instant deactivation if I had claimed it and tried to get the pax identity from UBer so that I could press charges. anyway who wants to go through all that.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

DriverX said:


> You can't cancel if the trip started. You can end it whenever you want, but you will be rated by the horny offenders.
> 
> I had this chick start giving this guy head in my back seat once. I yelled at them to STOP, becasue I didn't want a mess back there, they reluctantly stopped. The destination was the next exit so I finished the job before they could. Normal looking white suburban trash from Carlsbad. THe people that live in the burbs are scumbags. It's so white trash in these seemingly "upscale" communities. I dropped them at one of those shitty condo duplex type park. THese are exactly the type of wannabee rich trash bags that would look down at me for driving uber. Meanwhile they're in a POS overpriced 2 bedroom shit hole 15 miles from the coast and I can walk to the beach. wrote the woman up right saking uber to not count any rating she gave me. I don't know if they did that or if she just didn't rate me becasue I don't think I took a hit.
> 
> ...


My Goodness!! So you actually had sex with a passenger?!!..I would not do that no matter what. Guys bluntly ask me if I want to pull over and make out or kiss and my answer is always a strong no. I will only have sex with the man I marry. How can people have sex with passengers!!...It is sad that you felt compelled to do so . If any passenger forces you again throw them out even if it means deactivation. We are not sexually available to these predators!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

An


DriverX said:


> You can't cancel if the trip started. You can end it whenever you want, but you will be rated by the horny offenders.
> 
> I had this chick start giving this guy head in my back seat once. I yelled at them to STOP, becasue I didn't want a mess back there, they reluctantly stopped. The destination was the next exit so I finished the job before they could. Normal looking white suburban trash from Carlsbad. THe people that live in the burbs are scumbags. It's so white trash in these seemingly "upscale" communities. I dropped them at one of those shitty condo duplex type park. THese are exactly the type of wannabee rich trash bags that would look down at me for driving uber. Meanwhile they're in a POS overpriced 2 bedroom shit hole 15 miles from the coast and I can walk to the beach. wrote the woman up right saking uber to not count any rating she gave me. I don't know if they did that or if she just didn't rate me becasue I don't think I took a hit.
> 
> ...


And I am sorry that you were raped. It is very sad to hear that such things occur in this industry


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Nothing will take the amorous intentions out of a drunk faster than a quick spritz of mace to the face.

I don't care how many stars they rate me, it's not worth THAT kind of fuss.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

They can make out all they want in my ride. Just don't make a mess or dirty up my car


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

I hate when people make out in my car and you can not tell them anything because you are worry about getting a low rating and worse of all having have to listen to drunk gay people talking about their sex life and their encounters.


----------

